# First vw?



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

What was your first vw? 
Mine was a 88 gti. 16 valve.


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

2001.5 GLX Passat, Still got it and love it hehehe


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice! I wish I still had mine.


----------



## supremesb122389 (Nov 15, 2007)

86 jetta


----------



## Toby16custom (May 16, 2006)

1998 Jetta GLX Vr6, bought with 98, 459 on the clock, a CEL and some beginning rust 

Now it has 123,677, CEl gone because I pulled codes and fixed at stealership, rust is a plague and I dropped about 2g's fixing her up in stock condition.....I don't really regret it at all though.


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

Toby16custom said:


> 1998 Jetta GLX Vr6, bought with 98, 459 on the clock, a CEL and some beginning rust
> 
> Now it has 123,677, CEl gone because I pulled codes and fixed at stealership, rust is a plague and I dropped about 2g's fixing her up in stock condition.....I don't really regret it at all though.


 That's awesome. The vr will last forever. I have 175k on my corrado. It runs like a champ.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

settled for a black 2001 golf 1.8t b.c there was no GTI with all of my picky requirements available..:laugh: After a 3 month search, found nothing so just went forward with the golf. 

...drunk driver totaled my golf.. 

and now I do have my GTI, also black _and_ with all my picky requirements :laugh: , its 2005 1.8t


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> settled for a black 2001 golf 1.8t b.c there was no GTI with all of my picky requirements available..:laugh: After a 3 month search, found nothing so just went forward with the golf.
> 
> ...drunk driver totaled my golf..
> 
> and now I do have my GTI, also black _and_ with all my picky requirements :laugh: , its 2005 1.8t


 Haha. I loved my gti. I had a 01 1.8t. Probably my favorite vw yet. That car was awesome. Took it on several cross country trips. It never failed me once!


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

XwesleysnipesX said:


> Haha. I loved my gti. I had a 01 1.8t. Probably my favorite vw yet. That car was awesome. Took it on several cross country trips. It never failed me once!


 Don't get me wrong I did love the car..but it was just always in the back of my mind that I settled for it when my heart was set on a GTI at the time lol..plus it had LB's..yum yum yum 

..but when I went to go snag them back a couple days after the accident, they had already crushed my car since it was a total loss... 

I was ripsh*t to say the least! 

but yes, I've driven many others, and I still enjoy the MKIV's best :thumbup:


----------



## wainair (Sep 29, 2010)

.73 Super Beetle. What a great car that was. Mine was a rot box sadly but it was still amazing. Started every time went anywhere in any weather or driving condition. I WISH I still had that car. 

I just learned it was Kansas Beige.... who would think one would have fond memories of a beige car but your first is always your best!!


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

wainair said:


> .73 Super Beetle. What a great car that was. Mine was a rot box sadly but it was still amazing. Started every time went anywhere in any weather or driving condition. I WISH I still had that car.


 !!! I was wondering if anyone would post anything air cooled. I want one so bad!


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

03 golf 2.0 ....... its a love hate relationship


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

Here was my first. It's a 1969 Beetle. My dad owned it and then I bought it from him. The car was fully restored in 1998/1999. I had the car up until 2008 when I sold it. Kind of regret it now as it was such a nice clean rust free example as it had been in Nevada since new.  

But I didn't really drive it much. I generally pulled it out of the garage for Bug-In weekend and an occassional cruise-in to Findlay Volkswagen on the first Friday evening of each month.


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

papa_vw said:


> Here was my first. It's a 1969 Beetle. My dad owned it and then I bought it from him. The car was fully restored in 1998/1999. I had the car up until 2008 when I sold it. Kind of regret it now as it was such a nice clean rust free example as it had been in Nevada since new.
> 
> But I didn't really drive it much. I generally pulled it out of the garage for Bug-In weekend and an occassional cruise-in to Findlay Volkswagen on the first Friday evening of each month.


 Yeah you shouldnt of sold it! Your fired.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

'71 Super Beetle. First car and first VW.


----------



## vwtechr32 (Apr 9, 2006)

83 16v GTI Black w/ blue interior. Started the swap/build when I was 14. Bought it with a blown motor and found a donor Sirocco at the wrecking yard.


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

vwtechr32 said:


> 83 16v GTI Black w/ blue interior. Started the swap/build when I was 14. Bought it with a blown motor and found a donor Sirocco at the wrecking yard.


 Nice! I've always wanted a mk1.


----------



## sky88s (Sep 10, 2010)

me next! 

98 glx vr6..original owner..had 104xxx..shocks are blown (coilovers :thumbup.. 
windows thumbdown.. everything else :thumbup: 

paid $1800 

:laugh: 

now its at 107xxx 

i think i get an award for the best frekin deal because of skills


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

sky88s said:


> me next!
> 
> 98 glx vr6..original owner..had 104xxx..shocks are blown (coilovers :thumbup..
> windows thumbdown.. everything else :thumbup:
> ...


 Yeah the window motors in 93 up suck something awful.


----------



## kneuenhaus (Apr 7, 2004)

1988 vw golf; first car, first of se7en vw's.


----------



## wainair (Sep 29, 2010)

papa_vw said:


> Here was my first. It's a 1969 Beetle. My dad owned it and then I bought it from him. The car was fully restored in 1998/1999. I had the car up until 2008 when I sold it. Kind of regret it now as it was such a nice clean rust free example as it had been in Nevada since new.
> 
> But I didn't really drive it much. I generally pulled it out of the garage for Bug-In weekend and an occassional cruise-in to Findlay Volkswagen on the first Friday evening of each month.


 NICE! In Kansas Beige too! I agree you never should have sold that car.... to anyone else other than me!:laugh:


----------



## iluvbugs1970 (Jul 25, 2004)

*First 2 VWs*

My first VW-the blue 68 on the right. My second VW-the Kansas Beige 71 Super on the right. 










The 68 had no heat, bad brakes, a worn out engine and holes in the floor. Bought it in 1987. The 71 had a fully functioning heater AND defroster! All stock-only 80K miles on it. Bought it in 1989.


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

iluvbugs1970 said:


> My first VW-the blue 68 on the right. My second VW-the Kansas Beige 71 Super on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Got to love the holes in the floor!


----------



## Amberliscious (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's my first VW! 1600cc '75 Super Beetle. It was a "Sun" bug. I had it painted two-tone, put in some pop outs, and put on the 8 spokes. My dad helped me make the diamond plated running board covers. 

Mechanically - great car. Electrically - not so much. Had like 3 small fires over the years 

Lots of memories. But, had to send her on her way. I needed the cash  











One thing I kept from it is the "Fuel Injected" script


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

Digging all the air-cooled vws!


----------



## damms22 (Oct 16, 2010)

wish i can post my first new VW...BUT cant because im looking for one...04-05 VW GLI....not bad for a first...if i ever come across to finding one...HELP ME PLZ!!!


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

damms22 said:


> wish i can post my first new VW...BUT cant because im looking for one...04-05 VW GLI....not bad for a first...if i ever come across to finding one...HELP ME PLZ!!!


I know someone who is selling a 04 Gli.


----------



## wantvwnow (Oct 15, 2004)

my 1st was a 63 baja bug looked like a yellow frog and played in the mud like one also. sure do miss all the VWs I have bought and sold.


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

1970 squareback. Type III ftw.


----------



## VooDooFury (Jul 21, 2010)

84 jetta


----------



## mklllvr6 (Jun 4, 2006)

95 vr6


----------



## 2beirish (Apr 28, 2004)

First was a 1958 VW Bug with a left rear wheel that kept falling off. Simple, use a curb to slow down, jam the wheel back on, find a cotter pin and off you go. Followed shortly by a Euro 58 with a canvas sunroof and semaphores I never should've sold :banghead:. Then an 83 GTI I also shouldn't have sold, and then a 2003 Jetta Wagon 1.8T with a manual tranny. Now VW-less. Maybe a TDI wagon next.


----------



## iskr33m (Jun 29, 2010)

89 Golf mk2. Still have it and probably always will


----------



## hybridhondahatch (Jun 23, 2003)

95 jetta GLX VR6, only real problem I had was the clutch **** the bed, but it was kinda expected with the milage


To this day I believe that if I wasn't scammed when I bought the car ( out of state flood car with clean title /carfax) I'd still have it, mechanically it was sound, even with 168,000 miles but the after a few months of owning it and some deeper inspection of the damage it wasn't worth keeping to me for piece of minds sake, but my buddy bought it anyway and rocked it back and forth across PA every weekend for about a year, and he traded it in with over 200,000 miles on it, I assume it made it to an auction somewhere....


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

hybridhondahatch said:


> 95 jetta GLX VR6, only real problem I had was the clutch **** the bed, but it was kinda expected with the milage
> 
> 
> To this day I believe that if I wasn't scammed when I bought the car ( out of state flood car with clean title /carfax) I'd still have it, mechanically it was sound, even with 168,000 miles but the after a few months of owning it and some deeper inspection of the damage it wasn't worth keeping to me for piece of minds sake, but my buddy bought it anyway and rocked it back and forth across PA every weekend for about a year, and he traded it in with over 200,000 miles on it, I assume it made it to an auction somewhere....


Yeah the vr is a stout engine. I love mine. 178xxx and still runs like a champ.


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

1992 Passat CL. 5 speed, slight drop, nice stereo, low km. Mint in both colour (well, technically Calypso) and condition.

never should have sold it. Especially seeing what became of it. Became a first car for a young girl who proceeded to burn out the clutch, destroy the front bumper, lose a hubcap, lose some side trim, etc, etc. Sad end to a great car.


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

iamsuperdan said:


> 1992 Passat CL. 5 speed, slight drop, nice stereo, low km. Mint in both colour (well, technically Calypso) and condition.
> 
> never should have sold it. Especially seeing what became of it. Became a first car for a young girl who proceeded to burn out the clutch, destroy the front bumper, lose a hubcap, lose some side trim, etc, etc. Sad end to a great car.


I know exactly what your talking about!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

My first VW was my MK6 Golf, but the first VW in the fam was a '69 Bus


----------



## standard125r (Jul 15, 2004)

1996 B4 Passat Variant VR 5-speed.


----------



## gmezz5000 (Oct 19, 2010)

mine is a 2009 gti


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

First VW was a 1988 Jetta 2.
Then a 1994 Jetta 3,1996 Jetta 3,2007 Jetta 5.


----------



## vwmuscle (Apr 10, 2007)

1986 vw golf wolfsburg edition 1.8l 8v, the car was a lemon nightmare, could never keep it perfect for a month straight but i loved it and the vw community and the only other brand i have owned is an e30 bimmer and my xterra (for the wife and kids)


----------



## GLdubbin (Aug 24, 2010)

mkii jetta gl. automatic, fail. and i still can't get rid of it.:banghead:


----------



## stormtroopered (Oct 20, 2010)

Just scooped a 2004 Jetta in Campanella white with black leather.


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

gmezz5000 said:


> mine is a 2009 gti


Starting off with a newer vw. Where is the fun in that


----------



## BLS_MSS (Oct 25, 2010)

Used Blue 1967 Bug bought in Kansas in 1970 for $ 1000.00 drove for 100,000 miles sold for $ 500.00 in Maryland in 1988. Guy paid me in $ 5.00 bills. I told him that due to rust on the suspension mounts it would not pass inspection in MD or VA. He said "Don't worry I'm from West Virginia, there you go down to the courthouse and they ask, Do you have anything tied on with "strang", and if you say No I used "war" then they say OK. 

Currently own 2002 Eurovan MV 154,000 miles also Blue hmmm guess I only by blue VW's. 

Brian Mee


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

Mine was a 76 Rabbit Deluxe. Loved that car. Drove the living daylights out of it and enjoyed every minute! Maybe I got lucky, but I never had any of the early Rabbit issues until a head rebuild at 98K. On trips to NH, it would get within sniffing distance of 40mpg. One time after about 12" of heavy snow, the little beast actually plowed the top couple inches off as I drove down my street without getting stuck. It even gave me a Mythbusters-like physics lesson-the wiper fuse blew while driving in a heavy downpour on the turnpike and I decided that if I drove fast enough, the aerodynamics of the car would blow the rain off the windshield. Wrong. Entertaining, but wrong. I still like the subtle styling of the MK1s-basic shape evocative of the Beetle (admittedly not hard to do with a 2-box design) with a fine balance of straight, simple lines and understated curves. To this day, one of my favorite instrument panel designs-all the controls were simple and up high in my peripheral vision. Had VWs passive safety belts which took some getting used to (always amusing to watch passengers try to figure it out) but ingeniously simple. A simple (there's that word again) suspension design (yep, a rear twist beam) that even with skinny crappy tires was an absolute ball to drive. I'd love to find one to tinker with.:thumbup:,VW!


----------



## Tarah_Guynn (Nov 1, 2010)

My 99 Mk4 Jetta  I still have it, got it for my 16th birthday and now im obsessed with VW! I plan on getting a GTI in april when I turn 18, either a grey VR6 or Imola 20th AE


----------



## Tarah_Guynn (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

couple of great stories up there ^.

I should scan and post a pic of my first dub...the squareback. Had to photograph it with...*gasp* FILM!!


----------



## RERM (Nov 8, 2010)

2000 Red/Black VR6 GTI:thumbup:


----------



## MANGL3R (Nov 13, 2010)

My Mk4 Golf 






Slow, but steady.


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

My first one was a 00 Jetta Vr6 bought with 115,917 on the clock it drove like new not a single problem. At 130,000 a rack of transmitions next to my work fell on it. Miss it but i got a 24V Vr6 GTI to replace it


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

*This thread is the suck without pics.*
The dub that started it all...effectively Ginger's demon seed. My 1970 Square..










This photo is older than 50% of the dubbers on the tex. :laugh:


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

First vw what??? that could be a lot of things...

First VW experience? 89 Polo Coupe
First new VW? 03 Golf
First VR6? 97 Vento


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

vr6pilot said:


> *This thread is the suck without pics.*
> The dub that started it all...effectively Ginger's demon seed. My 1970 Square..
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbup::beer:


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

vr6pilot said:


> *This thread is the suck without pics.*
> The dub that started it all...effectively Ginger's demon seed. My 1970 Square..
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

I had her for about 3 years.. Wish I held on to it (probably could have). First car I started modding and learning to work on. I've only owned vw's since.


----------



## Wade Cannon (Aug 13, 2010)

1999.5 gti, i plan on keeping it as long as i can, i enjoy that its rare to have a mkIV with a 2.0


----------



## CheriFriend (Dec 18, 2009)

20th AE jazz blue


----------



## Rodeeo (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm on day 3 of ownership. Brand new (to me) 98 gti vr6. black on black.


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice. Welcome to the club.


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

XwesleysnipesX said:


> What was your first vw?
> Mine was a 88 gti. 16 valve.


Hey mine too


----------



## Slorah (Nov 27, 2010)

My first VW is also my first car. Its a lovely metallic mk4 golf 2 liter gls with 175k miles on it. Bought it in august and so far have driven it less then 4k miles. I love it with all my heart and soul and it pains me to say that it has some serious engine troubles i need to resolve. I live in Kentucky so every one thinks I am queer for driving it but i really do not give a big flaming f about it. I am also fairly poor so I am draining every cent i earn from my minimum wage job into maintenance and repairs which to be honest is a bit draining but I have no desire to drive a Buick so Ill keep loving it and she is still going to drain my bank account!


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

DjBij099 said:


> Hey mine too


Mine looked just like that! Same color too!!


----------



## heider (Nov 22, 2010)

got my first VW last week  - 2008 mkv GTI

had to deal with the mechatronic unit recall the day after I got it, but otherwise enjoying it so far!


----------



## conman30 (Oct 29, 2010)

a tornado red 1994 GL jetta 2.0L
now i have a silver arrow 2001 GLS 1.8t jeeta (love it)


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

1961 light green bug. My first car. Then traded my trail bike for a 1964 chassis with bigger engine and swapped out chassises, then by title, I had a 64 bug.


----------



## kaitie.shultz (Nov 29, 2010)

My first VW is my 2007 Jetta Wolfsburg. Its also my first manual car  I just got it this summer and I love it! I plan to start doing more to it as soon as I can.


----------



## tazeh2.0 (Nov 19, 2010)

03 golf 2.0... love it...


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

tazeh2.0 said:


> 03 golf 2.0... love it...


You need to get a 1.8t or vr. Not the 2.slow!


----------



## WriderVR6 (Dec 4, 2009)

*First VW*

98 Gti VR6....miss it dearly.


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

WriderVR6 said:


> 98 Gti VR6....miss it dearly.


Nice. I've always wanted a mk3 vr. I do have my first vr now. 93 slc corrado.


----------



## tazeh2.0 (Nov 19, 2010)

XwesleysnipesX said:


> You need to get a 1.8t or vr. Not the 2.slow!


Haha yeah I wish I knew that before I bought it but oh well, live and learn. I still know I'm gonna keep it for a while. I love my 2.0...


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

tazeh2.0 said:


> Haha yeah I wish I knew that before I bought it but oh well, live and learn. I still know I'm gonna keep it for a while. I love my 2.0...


You can still do some fun things though. I had a 97 jetta 2.Slow that I put a neuspeed supercharger on. Made it so much better.


----------



## teez (Oct 26, 2010)

69 Beetle


----------



## hasenfahren (Jul 2, 2010)

*Mk1 was a shiny time for VW*

First was a ''63 bought as a rolling floor pan. I turned it into a 100+ hp Manx'ish dune buggy.

I bought a '56 hulk (I was born in '56) and was about half way through restoring it when a pine tree fell on it and squashed it like ... like a bug. I still hate pine trees.

I turned a number of wrecks into what later came to be called baha bugs. Hey, I grew up on a farm and we used them for hunting rides and no small amount of demolition derby fun.

I bought a early '60s bus somewhere around '76. I went through three engines in it. I cannot recall what happened to it. Wish I still had it.

I bought a brand spanking new four door diesel rabbit in '80. It got squashed by a big truck four years later. I still miss it.

I bought a '90 GTI for SWMBO in '92. Loved that car. A cell phone using twit ran a red light and squashed the rear third of it some years later. I still miss that one too.

I am currently without a VW, looking for the right Mk1 or three to rebuild. I have a burning desire to put a V8 into a convertible Rabbit. Time I have, disposable cash not so much.

Seriously, I want at least one of most all of the Mk1 flavors. A coupe Rabbit for me, four door for SWMBO, a Caddy for me and the aforementioned Cabby project. I guess the Mk1 left a good impression on me, he?


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

1990 Jetta GL. 

Had a bad syncro for 3rd, a bad clutch and an awful hood scoop bolted on. Payed $500 for it, replaced the clutch, ditched the hood scoop and drove it till, unfortunately, the crank broke on it.


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

1984 Scirocco. I still miss that one.


----------



## german2sn (Oct 10, 2009)

1984 mk1 jetta 1.7l plain little car not much power but fun to drive


----------



## Matteoso (Dec 5, 2010)

1967 beetle 1200cc ;-)


----------



## Lifesnap (Nov 28, 2010)

1973 squareback then a 73 bus that now needs a new engine and isnt a DD : b
the squareback had almost the same color paint job as the Jazz Blue ill be buying from my father in a couple months


----------



## MikeJ4f (Oct 2, 2010)

2000 Passat 1.8T, My current car and im absolutely in love with it. I had a 2000 Dodge Dakota Slammed on 20in Boss motorsports, Cant compare to my Dub


----------



## muggavino (Feb 6, 2010)

83 Scirocco, Horrible yellow paint job, electrical was crapola, but I loved it.


----------



## gtrguy523 (Oct 24, 2006)

first time in a vw...my dad's mkii jetta...i was in elementary school and i remember asking him about the single light for the blinker, instead of the directional signals...he said it wasn't necesary to have the arrows. ironically, at the same time there was someone in front of us in a left turn lane with their right blinker on :facepalm: ....he said "i guess _they need the arrows".... 

my first vw was a 2000 tdi bug..lowered, chipped, stage 2+ clutch sprint 720 nozzles....torque monster and smoked like crazy,,,miss it dearly, the diesel more than the bug to be honest but one hell of-a sleeper....._


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

I had a `61 transporter westfalia camper edition. Wish I still had it. The simplicity of it was bliss. 
I was 22 and needed the CA$$$H I was told it was the first year to get the camper equipped package. Dammit:banghead: Here's one of the finest. 

http://www.bustopia.com/Images/61westy01_58c.jpg


----------



## snailsearcher (Oct 11, 2010)

*My 337*

Bought a 2002 337 GTi from Virginia and had it shipped to Seattle, Washington. It was owned by an older couple and was completely unmolested with 66k and I took it for 7500. One hell of a deal and love every bit of it. Just washed it at 10 45 in the dark :thumbup:


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

snailsearcher said:


> Bought a 2002 337 GTi from Virginia and had it shipped to Seattle, Washington. It was owned by an older couple and was completely unmolested with 66k and I took it for 7500. One hell of a deal and love every bit of it. Just washed it at 10 45 in the dark :thumbup:


That is one hell of a deal! Congrats man!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Mine was an 82' Jetta and that was one of my favorite cars despite its 50 bhp 1.6D.


----------



## xerodustrial (Sep 24, 2010)

Mah current GTI is my first VW, but better late to the party than never amirite?


----------



## vr6corrado16 (Jun 3, 2010)

My first and only car is a manilla beige 84 rabbit L with tons of rust underneath.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

1961 Bug with the big canvas sunroof. Added stinger exhaust and took hubcaps off. 

Car was from Utah and was pretty well rusted out by the time I finished college at UCSB in the early 1970's.

Bought wife a 1986 Cabrio new and that car went to MIL and eventually to daughter.

Don't miss the Bug much....last year of no gas gauge.


----------



## not_a_chick_car (Nov 28, 2008)

papa_vw said:


> Wow that's basically the same car for me too. Mine was a 70, same color. I learned to drive in that car in 71. (yes I'm old)


I've been in love with vee dubbs since then. I have had more than a few. My current air-cooled is a 71 914.:thumbup:


----------



## jessturbo (Oct 7, 2010)

my first vw was a 97 gti 2.0l miss it


----------



## mercurial (Nov 11, 2010)

*Then:* 2004.5 Passat GLS w/4Motion - Shadow Blue. 
*
Now:* 2010 CC Lux - Candy White.

*Next:* Don't know yet, but it will be a VW.


----------



## JackDanielsMotors (Mar 22, 2010)

My first VW was a '97 Passat GLX VR6. Black with beige interior. Fully loaded. God I miss that engine and that car in general. I put a good 40k wonderful miles on that bad boy before I sold it.
I hope the current owner is taking car of it!

--Phillip @ Jack Daniels Motors


----------



## dit_meister (Apr 25, 2007)

Mine was a Yellow 74 thing/type 181. Worst idea was selling it


----------



## avengerxix (Jun 6, 2010)

My first VW is this 1986 GTI... Still have it and plan to keep it as long as I can...


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

1988 vw fox.


----------



## PKrabbit (Aug 16, 2010)

92 Jetta coupe


----------



## r1card0 (Aug 11, 2010)

mkI gti 1984


----------



## tdominant510 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Mk3 Jetta*

99 vw jetta wolfsburg edition


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

1962 red Beetle and now MK4 and MK5 Golfs, many between the 1962 and today. Enjoyed them all.


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

PKrabbit said:


> 92 Jetta coupe


Nice.


----------



## pekosROB (Dec 14, 2010)

The one I just bought... a 2011 Golf TDi!


----------



## nick93mac (Apr 18, 2010)

1999.5 Golf 2.0. Paid only $2,700 for it with 90,000 miles back in March '08, and have put a lot of money, blood, sweat, and tears in it since. And it's a work in progress still. Coilovers coming in the spring finally! It has 115,000 miles now sadly. But still running strong. Good 2.0 5 speed!!


----------



## nick93mac (Apr 18, 2010)

pekosROB said:


> The one I just bought... a 2011 Golf TDi!


Prolly my next car! Good luck and congrats! Do I smell any mods?


----------



## SciroccoOhio (Dec 10, 2010)

1985 scirocco 8v :thumbup:


----------



## abranovi (Sep 20, 2009)

*97 jetta*

Mine is a 97 Jetta GL. I bought it for 500 bucks with 150k on it. It needed tons of work, and I taught myself how to work on cars with it. Actually still working on it now lol.


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

abranovi said:


> Mine is a 97 Jetta GL. I bought it for 500 bucks with 150k on it. It needed tons of work, and I taught myself how to work on cars with it. Actually still working on it now lol.


I had the identical Jetta to you,same colour,bought brand new,but was a 1996 model.

Great car,hope you get yours back to perfect condition.


----------



## abranovi (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks man, I love the car it has just been a ton of work bringing it back to life!


----------



## DEADheadDOOLEY (Feb 17, 2010)

my first one was a 1970 bug that i bought off my dad for $750








didnt run when i bought it got it running lowered it then traded it for a 1980 diesel rabbit


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Windsor Blue 96 vr. i miss it so much. my dumbazz sold it :banghead:



















yes, fender was stickered at first. ish got old, so i polished it


----------



## AdamTheQuick (Dec 26, 2010)

My 1st is my current: 1994 MK3 GL 4 Door 126k+


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

abranovi said:


> thanks man, I love the car it has just been a ton of work bringing it back to life!


It will be well worth it,you will see...


----------



## dame (Jul 21, 2010)

1989 Fox...oxidized red paint. Drove it like a tank and abused the heck out of it. Still one of the most reliable cars I have evered owned.


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

1984 scirocco that needs body work but the motor has less than 10k with race pistons


----------



## cnluna (Jan 3, 2011)

My first VW ( My first car in general) is the one I just got! 2010 GTI!


----------



## ExplictDriver (Jan 3, 2011)

My First VW was a 2004.5 Jetta Gli 1.8t MK4..(I still have it) I love the car!! She has 155K miles on her but keeps on moving. Last week I I was traveling about 300 Miles and kept her at a constant 100 the whole way and she never had a problem.. I think at one point during the trip I got her to about 140. I use synthetic oil and also every time I refuel I put a cleaner inside the gas tank. It was my passed down to me since my mom recently bought an Audi. There are only a few mods on the car (shorter gear shifter, new 18' Rims, and also an electronic axial in the rear) here are a few pic's!


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

My first car was a 1970 standard vw beetle it was pale yellow it had no rust and very low mileage of course I screwed all that up and customized it. I got that car in 1989 I have some old pics I need to scan them


----------



## Rodeeo (Oct 28, 2009)

wannabeeuroTR said:


> Windsor Blue 96 vr. i miss it so much. my dumbazz sold it :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What do you mean "so i polished it"? :sly: did you clear coat it after? more info please


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

84 Rabbit carbed 1.7, lowered with a clipper kit. And it was my first car too.


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

sand it down to the metal, work your way to smoother sand paper, then get whatever polishing compound you use for metal, and do work. it doesnt take as long as wheels would since its a very flat surface but still takes time. then i just clear coated it and wet sanded that smooth so i could buff if out with a buffer to have it shiny again.


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

my 2.0 i miss it even though i have a vr


----------



## XwesleysnipesX (Jul 7, 2010)

Lets see some more.


----------



## Tala (Sep 7, 2010)

Well to be technical it was a 02 Jetta 1.8t in Tornado red. But I only had that car for about a week. The tiptronic transmission needed to be replaced so the small dealer worked with me and my first "official" VW was a 06 Jetta 2.5 with package 2


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

2008 .:r32.


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

stock imola yellow 20th :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ryan =) (Jul 22, 2010)

It was a 1996 gti t-red, had it for two years but sold it this pass summer. I miss it tho


----------



## JT_Cosmic (Feb 17, 2011)

It was a red '91 GTI it was the car i learned to drive in thing was so awesome, it was the familys daily beater but still ran like a champ, loved that car to death even if it technically wasn't mine


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

My first VW is my 2006 Jetta GLI 2.0T FSI. I have been trying to stay positive about the car but I have had A LOT of problems with it. TONS of warranty problems..... And my warranty is going to be done in 600 miles.... Im so scared now.... I think that if i ever get rid of this car im debating if I will get back into another VW just because my first experience has been very bad. My basically first car was a 1999 Dodge Neon and it was the best car I have owned so far. I just sold it 3 months ago with 188,000 miles and that car is still running like a champ! Bought it brand new with 28 miles on it new and the only problems that i had out of it was normal wear and tear.... and I know alot of you are saying "WHAT?!?!? Out of a Neon?!?!?!" but yup!!!!

Any advice?


----------

